# First Strike Testosterone, New Testosterone Booster



## E Yahu (Jul 7, 2011)

Watsup, I was just recommended this new T Booster by a buddy and actual really like it.  It's called First Strike Testosterone, I like how it's all natural ingredients.  Figured I'd let you guys know.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Jul 7, 2011)

ehh, sounds like one of those supplements that work differently on people. It probably wont work on people over 30. I'm guessing it's suppose to boost your natural supply of test?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 7, 2011)

Great, a more potent and complete natural T booster is *Anabolic-Matrix Rx*.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 7, 2011)

One of the ingredients is Ginseng. Read what they claim it will do for you.
I bolded the opening line because it is especially horrible.

Ginseng - *Ginseng has been used for thousands of years, proving to improve the overall health of human being*.This natural ingredient is used to increase physical and mental endurance, boost energy, normalize body functions, reduce cholesterol, and prevent cancer.  Ginseng combats fatigue as well as strengthening and protecting the nervous system.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 7, 2011)

Prince said:


> Great, a more potent and complete natural T booster is *Anabolic-Matrix Rx*.



This.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jul 7, 2011)

prince said:


> great, a more potent and complete natural t booster is *anabolic-matrix rx*.


^^^this


----------



## E Yahu (Jul 9, 2011)

Haha I guess someone didn't spell check...
 I've used t boosters before and they have given me results at the gym but none have improved my mood and confidence like this one First Strike.  Maybe it's just placebo but I don't think so b/c I gave it to my dad who's 57 and now he just went to order 3 bottles he liked it so much.


----------

